# Grinder recommendations



## qahvalover (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all

I have been trawling the forums for a few weeks now and have somewhat become a little confused mainly by the sheer variety of grinders available!

I mainly drink espresso and less often aeropress, 2-4 times a day (sometimes make drinks for the family), so zero dose retention is important.

A hand grinder seems to be the way to go. Niche zero would be great but is over budget.

Any recommendations would be gratefully received.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

What is budget?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## qahvalover (Apr 10, 2020)

Sorry forgot that bit about £200ish

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## qahvalover (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks for this very useful. No wonder everybody wants a kinu! Hoffman has quite a following...

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Kinu M47 would be my choice and will be my next handgrinder.


----------



## qahvalover (Apr 10, 2020)

Jony said:


> Kinu M47 would be my choice and will be my next handgrinder.


We should try a group buy!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I managed to get a commandant c40 for about £150 from coffee desk.

I am no 'super taster' but the comandante produced excellent grinds, really nice pours and I wouldn't say I could tasted a difference between it and the Niche but i have not done extensive side but side testing and I generally drink milk drinks.

Hoffman actually preferred the c40 for espresso and I believe the c40 to be somewhat of an industry standard for other brewing methods. That's not to say it's the best.

With the standard axle on the c40 shot times will vary about 8 seconds between 'clicks'... If you wish to dial in closer to a certain flow and you are stuck between two settings you can simply 'up-dose' or 'down-dose' by a gram for example.

Comandante do offer a 'Red Clix' axle which has a 0.35mm pitch vs the 0.7mm pitch on the original, doubling the resolution. I have made my own 'Red Clix' axle at home on the lathe but with no 'clicks'. This makes it even better for espresso. A 'no click' nut could easily be knock up for the original axle for little money but this would make it a little harder if you plan to switch between brew methods or beans beans.

I'm not a Comandante fan boy but for less than half the price of the Kinu I think it is a no brainer unless you really want to spend the extra. I'm sure the Kinu is also fantastic based on the reviews.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The ROX hand grinder is also in that budget range. For a kitchen setup, that may well suit you.


----------



## Bo-T (Apr 28, 2020)

i have had a mahlkoenik vario home, fir 5 ye. and was pleased with it. Look for a used one.

Sendt fra min SM-A505FN med Tapatalk


----------



## qahvalover (Apr 10, 2020)

HowardSmith said:


> I managed to get a commandant c40 for about £150 from coffee desk.
> 
> I am no 'super taster' but the comandante produced excellent grinds, really nice pours and I wouldn't say I could tasted a difference between it and the Niche but i have not done extensive side but side testing and I generally drink milk drinks.
> 
> ...


That's very helpful insight, just what I was looking for. I drink a mix of espresso and milk drinks so would appreciate the flexibility.

Thank you very much, very kind of you.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## qahvalover (Apr 10, 2020)

allikat said:


> The ROX hand grinder is also in that budget range. For a kitchen setup, that may well suit you.


It will indeed be for a kitchen set up so will certainly consider this too. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------

